# kastking



## 05dmax89 (Jun 18, 2019)

My wife is getting into coast fishing with me an wanted a baitcast reel, looked at the shimano's and lews then i ran across the kast king brand had some nice cooler reel (according to her that helps catch the reds) 
and they seem to be built the same way as the lews anybody have much experience with them


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

05dmax89 said:


> My wife is getting into coast fishing with me an wanted a baitcast reel, looked at the shimano's and lews then i ran across the kast king brand had some nice cooler reel (according to her that helps catch the reds)
> 
> and they seem to be built the same way as the lews anybody have much experience with them


Its built like a diawa

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I love mine. Great quality reels. Kastking is doing some neat stuff.


----------



## 05dmax89 (Jun 18, 2019)

It feels real smooth 
Gonna see how it holds up and might give that new 10:1 reel they came out with a shot


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Try their sunglasses. I am a 20 year Costa guy and I will never buy another pair after I found the Kastkings...


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Make sure you can get spare parts. Otherwise, you'll end up with an expensive paperweight when something as simple as a spring goes bad.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

At the price that Kastking sells for, I would not worry about parts availability. Just buy multiples, pitch them if they break. Mine are holding up fine.


----------



## 05dmax89 (Jun 18, 2019)

thats what ima do, Paid like 50 bucks for it if you get a year or two, it paid for itself


----------



## RBFISHERMAN (Jan 10, 2020)

05dmax89 said:


> thats what ima do, Paid like 50 bucks for it if you get a year or two, it paid for itself


No longer are the days that a reel is expected to last a lifetime.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*True, but....*

Everything these days revolves around convenience, wear it out and throw it away! Money/cost is no longer a major concern. I have Ambassadeur reels that do last a lifetime. I've had one since 1967. Reels that last a lifetime are still available but most people want new and innovative features and not just durability. I may try a Kastking reel but I still plan to try to maintain it as I do my Shimanos and my son's Diawa and Lew's reels. Maintenance is not only done to insuring longevity but also to maintain performance. Cast on!


----------



## JoshFerguson (Feb 13, 2020)

It feels real smooth
Gonna see how it holds up and might give that new 10:1 reel they came out with a shot


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I have no problem with inexpensive reels I just find the China made like kastking, 13 orgin, diawa don't like salt water

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 05dmax89 (Jun 18, 2019)

well to give a little update on it ... it didnt even make it to a rod to get used, either my son or nephews not sure witch must have dropped it on the floor an broke the part that goes to the rod o well you win some you lose some, now she got her a lews lite speed spool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

05dmax89 said:


> well to give a little update on it ... it didnt even make it to a rod to get used, either my son or nephews not sure witch must have dropped it on the floor an broke the part that goes to the rod o well you win some you lose some, now she got her a lews lite speed spool


Now she has an awesome reel

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> 05dmax89 said:
> 
> 
> > well to give a little update on it ... it didnt even make it to a rod to get used, either my son or nephews not sure witch must have dropped it on the floor an broke the part that goes to the rod o well you win some you lose some, now she got her a lews lite speed spool
> ...


LOL


----------

